# GLA 60L Crystal Red Shrimp Tank



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

That's a great start. What kind of shrimp are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i know a source for some nice Sulawesi shrimp--different stuff. might you be interested in those at all?

i want a shrimp tank someday. my list of "wanted tanks" never stops growing.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cah925 said:


> That's a great start. What kind of shrimp are you planning on putting in there?


thanks! no idea :icon_roll i'll probably start out and see if i can keep neos alive and maybe think about getting some crs or something. 



hydrophyte said:


> i know a source for some nice Sulawesi shrimp--different stuff. might you be interested in those at all?
> 
> i want a shrimp tank someday. my list of "wanted tanks" never stops growing.


thanks but my pH is 6.2, and i know sulawesis like basic water. 

lol yeah ive always dreamed of a crs tank full of $50 shrimp :flick:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

checkout this site. I always wanted to have an exotic shrimp tank but these are jaw dropping expensive :icon_eek:

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ehh ive heard stories about planetinvertz. id rather deal with another hobbyist instead


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

ditto. irrespective of how attractive they look in there, I'll probably never attempt getting any from them.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol yeah. $70 for 20 cherries? im good


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice bro!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clean watah


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! So you're using rain water!? Awesome!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i love florida lol. i think we got like 6 inches today (not exaggerating, i swear)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yeah i love florida lol. i think we got like 6 inches today (not exaggerating, i swear)


That's awesome. It's really a clever way of getting your water! :icon_mrgr
Course, you could always use rodi


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah well this is free


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

well the crazy betta just jumped ship. almost landed in a cup of water lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

we'll be interested to hear when you start narrowing down stocking choices.

i'm surprised to see that planetinvertz.com is still in operation. i thought that they had gone under.

yeah those Sulawesi shrimp are really something when you see them in person too.

i have been collecting rainwater for a few years and using it in combination with dehumidifer water where i need softer water. rainwater is great, but it has recently proven to be inadequate, so i recently invested in an RO unit.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmm i might just keep it a betta tank. all my money is lost into my reef  and my betta kills everything in sight so i cant get any more fish. poooo.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

You should have gotten betta embellis they're worth the higher price tag for not killing everything in sight. 
Nice tank though, one of those that will only improve with age.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

bettas are cool n all, but i just find the FW world so drab :help: lol and i needed to find this guy a home. ive had him for a while and he didnt work out in the 75 (killed two angels :confused1: ) so i had to make up something tiny for him. i was gonna get shrimp but the money i made on the UV i put towards frags :hihi:


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

doesn't it suck having two expensive hobbies:hihi: for you not so different but expensive none the less


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

well the crazy betta jumped for the last time. he ended up as fish krispies under my guitar  

RIP Lil weezy. 

idk if i wanna get another betta or go for shrimp. help???


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

vtkid said:


> doesn't it suck having two expensive hobbies:hihi: for you not so different but expensive none the less


i got my plant buying urges under control so freshwater is pretty cheap now. i devote my paycheck to coral and movies :icon_bigg


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

invertz factory has green neons. i love green neons. 

wild type bettas are cool too..... anybody know where to get tank bred healthy ones?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

10 gallon? 5.5 gallon? Either I'm blind or you didn't post a tank size:hihi:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

From the size of the betta, it looks like a 5 gallon.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you guys are both wrong, the betta was mutated through a series of steroids OD's. its a 56 gallon. jk its a 5.5 

i think im gonna get some wild type bettas. i love bettas but hate having one fish so maybe some betta coccina would enjoy my acid rainwater.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aaah i ordered a pair of Betta Coccina


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet sauce!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Polynesian sauce! 

you think these guys eat shrimp? they only get ~2" long soooooo?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

woops just kidding theyre out of coccina apparently  

now im rethinking i want to get Betta Albimarginata maybe... 

hmmm decisions decisions...


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Albis are very pretty, I have their counterpart, _Betta Channoides_ and when in full color they are very striking. I find that even though they need clean water, they hate large water changes...so in that respect do small WCs often (like maybe 10% every week) and they'll do well. They do love to hide however...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the info! do yours breed often?


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

The original pair bred about every 2 or 3 weeks, that is until the female was apparently abducted by a UFO. Never found a body or skeleton, she was there one day and not the next...took down the entire tank and couldn't find her...but of their broods I was able to get another few pairs, to which I sold off all but one pair and currently trying to get them to spawn for me...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

go for b. macrostoma..
who can turn down this face?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aaah im looking into some Channoides now... psybock, where did you get yours?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

macrostoma are too big for my 5.5


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

chris127 said:


> macrostoma are too big for my 5.5


true... maybe i'll go for the macs '


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do it :icon_eek:

i may just rescue another betta from petsmart. if i go wild i wanna get a mouthbrooder, but these wilds are expensive... :help:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

or maybe i want some boraras again. those guys were cute. 

damn. decisions....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

12x









and 10x 









????? 

:icon_conf


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ok im getting betta channoides cause mouth brooders are awesome  











FTS update..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

bettas coming in the mail friday :bounce::bounce:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome stuff! Are you still using rain water?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hella sho! acid rain FTW. these bettas were my gift to me for passing junior year of high school (with flying colors i might add  )


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> hella sho! acid rain FTW. these bettas were my gift to me for passing junior year of high school (with flying colors i might add  )


Noice. I need to pull that line now


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris, that tank is awesome! Plants look great!
I want to see those betta's, I am looking to get some too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wait until august i bet i'll have some hardy tank bred ones for ya


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

well the channoides arrived today. only one made it  i think its the male. hopefully i can get a replacement female.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> and 10x


Oooooh pretty CRS


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

:icon_neut

go play restaurant.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chris127 said:


> well the channoides arrived today. only one made it  i think its the male. hopefully i can get a replacement female.


That sucks. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear this.


thanks. i hope to get a female, this male is pretty awesome to watch buzz around the tank :icon_smil

and how is your name green?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing more pictures. Especially when you get the female in there.  KyleT changed my name to green.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

He's a moderator now:icon_surp


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ooooooooh congrats on the Mod job  doi i knew mods were green :hihi: 

heres some pics of the male right when i put him in the tank... i'll see if i can get more tonight if he colors up some. hes really small.. way smaller than i thought they would be. about an inch-ish.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What a handsome boy! He is tiny and cute. I love the moss carpet. How'd you do it?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats actually an illusion.... its tied to wood  check out the FTS on page 3 for full disclosure!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw, cool idea! I want to steal this now for my shrimp tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my ideas are $20 each... my paypal is [email protected] 

thank you


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chris127 said:


> my ideas are $20 each... my paypal is [email protected]
> 
> thank you


Hahahahaha


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


>


Is that Hygro Combrosa in the background?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice betta!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeup thats Hygro.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. have you seen the image gallery on TedsFishroom.com...

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/image-galleries/anabantid-galleries/betta-gallery

it seems like everybody has that _Hygrophila angustifolia_. it shows up a lot in pictures. i like it very much it does well low-tech and is an easy way to create a grass/lily feel.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats a lot of betta pics, thanks hydro  

good news is the male made it and is getting fat on bloodworms. also i should be getting a female when i get back from the keys next week. 

bad news is im out of money


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It seems like we are always broke in this hobby.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

cute betta


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> It seems like we are always broke in this hobby.


i managed to go in debt with the LFS :icon_bigg i gota bring in plants next week or theyre repossessing my otos i got today 



malaybiswas said:


> cute betta


thanks  this guy is endlessly entertaining. he explores around much more than betta splendens.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

that sure is a neat little guy
I agree with being in dept, this is an expensive hobby at times


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice fish! How's things? FTS?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thing are good. im thinking about trying to sell or trade this guy. i cant get a wife right now and hes lonely. fts lata.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

did you try aquabid?
try posting on ultimatebettas.com
im sure youll find him a mate soon enough. hes a very nice fish.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i cant afford one is what really happened lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

just noticed you got your real name up there now! lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

word!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if you can breed him with a fancy betta? Just curious how that would work with him being a mouth brooder and all....


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> I wonder if you can breed him with a fancy betta? Just curious how that would work with him being a mouth brooder and all....


It probably wouldn't work out. Their behavior and genetics are too different. They would probably fight or wouldn't know what to do with each other but you never know. There are such a thing as a liger, and mule.

Man, I really want these guys.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Woooooo fts!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well things have been filling in great. the moss has gone wild. i'll post a pic tomorrow. also, 20 rcs are making there way here! lets hope i can keep these ones alive


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

holy snap i havent killed the shrimp yet! thats a record


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice tank that must be one happy beta


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hes a bachelor... i might be getting him a new lady friend some time


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Jk no lady friend for the betta. he ate all my shrimp while i was in Wisconsin so hes in the big boy tank now. I'm going for CRS in this tank now that the biggest RCS have survived a week and a half


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

happy betta...he must have felt like being let loose in redlobster


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> happy betta...he must have felt like being let loose in redlobster


Yah... without the food poisoning :confused1:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> happy betta...he must have felt like being let loose in redlobster


But i had to foot the bill


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

soup_nazi said:


> Yah... without the food poisoning :confused1:


you would never get food poisoning from the soup nazi! :flick:


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> you would never get food poisoning from the soup nazi! :flick:


....... speaking of seinfeld i wonder how cramer did the slide through the door thing.......



(Its gorge, jerry, He tried the lamb and they cheesed him!)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chase127 said:


> holy snap i havent killed the shrimp yet! thats a record


Looks like the betta did it for you this time. Sorry bad joke, but it had to be said. Glad you still have one. :smile:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey all you seinfeld nerds. 







join the club


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah im surprised the shrimp are still alive  it turns out(after tearing out a bunch of moss and all the hygro) that i have 5 living shrimp  theyre about 3/4" long soo half as big as the betta that tried, but failed, to make them dinner.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Even my dirt photosynthesizes


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

2 bags for a 5.5 gallon?:icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

3L's brah.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh.

But still that looks like alot:icon_smil

EDIT: I thought 6 liters was enough for my 10 gallon...but maybe I'll have to go with the 9 liter bag


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

get a 9L, its only $4 more


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

It hasn't been raining by me so i have no water to cycle the AS


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Party on the algae wafer! 










My longest lasting cherries to date


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesomeness


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww


:thumbsup:
Good thing he's not a cat, that would be expensive kitty litter


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good thing hes not a cat, period  

let the cycle begin...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Good thing hes not a cat, period
> 
> let the cycle begin...


did he initiate your ammonia spike?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ahah, ahah, ahahahaahahahah


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

NH4/3 is sky high at 1.5ppm, NO3 is at 2.5ppm and NO2 is not there at all 

Surprisingly no tannins


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nh4/3 down to 1.0!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

has it rained yet?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yesterday  i was able to do a water change but i had to throw out two buckets of water because i spilled some tap in it accidentially. i take no chances....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How do you collect the rainwater? Do you just put out a couple of buckets?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah the gutters arent on our roof yet so after it rains for like a half an hour i put buckets under the valleys where the rain shoots off in a stream. if i had a bucket big enough i could collect 100 gallons of water in less than a half an hour :O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> yeah the gutters arent on our roof yet so after it rains for like a half an hour i put buckets under the valleys where the rain shoots off in a stream. if i had a bucket big enough i could collect 100 gallons of water in less than a half an hour :O


Wow. So you put buckets out and they catch the water. It sounds complicated. I need some pictures to help me understand. :help:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Soooo ammos at ~.75ppm still  i got my 2x9W coralife today though


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Im naming my tank like all the other cool kids


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

It is officially a planted tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Omgz you guyz why dont you postz in my threadz? i feelz so alone


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL at that little light


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Its so cute


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I found hydrocotle in my pond


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ammo hit zero after 2 water changes today sooooo the tank is scaped and RCS test subjects are in


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

FTS











the official shrimp congregation area


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Suh-weet! What kind of moss makes up the official shrimp congregation area?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Suh-weet! What kind of moss makes up the official shrimp congregation area?


Mini pellia.
That thing is bigger than I expected.
I knew I shoulda bought is :tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yup its MP. the stuff is awesome looking  my CRS should be arriving next week


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's MP? Wow. I'm not jealous. Nope. Not at all.

What grade CRS you getting?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> That's MP? Wow. I'm not jealous. Nope. Not at all.
> 
> What grade CRS you getting?


Yeah keep telling yourself that :hihi:

starting out with some beastly C's :flick:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Yeah keep telling yourself that :hihi:
> 
> starting out with some beastly C's :flick:


Man, I'm disappointed. I was expecting you to shell out the big bucks for Mosuras or Hinos.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I could afford like two. and then they would die. and then i would probably play a sorrow ballad on the acoustic and then smash the tank and light the guitar on fire.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I could afford like two. and then they would die. and then i would probably play a sorrow ballad on the acoustic and then smash the tank and light the guitar on fire.


Be sure to upload a video to youtube :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes so i can claim my theoretical dollars and give them to canada (if anyone gets this reference i'll personally mail myself to you and shake your hand)


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Yes so i can claim my theoretical dollars and give them to canada (if anyone gets this reference i'll personally mail myself to you and shake your hand)


Maybe those theoretical dollars will get them to stop striking? Not like those crazy-good hockey players bring them in much money anyway.

Now then, will that be ground, priority or express? :biggrin:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Perkins coupons instead?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That might work too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

watch Super Fun Time. its da best


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would, but youtube's giving me a bunch of crap.

Anyway, where's that panda in the go-kart? This thread is officially derailed


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL! Crapped his own thread!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I would, but youtube's giving me a bunch of crap.
> 
> Anyway, where's that panda in the go-kart? This thread is officially derailed


youtube? i torrent! 



clwatkins10 said:


> LOL! Crapped his own thread!


freaking finally


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^there he is!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

LMAO :icon_smil


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my shrimp didnt die yay! these guys are troopers


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The troops have arrived. but for the life of my i cannot get this camera to focus on anything. maybe once the reef lights turn off there will be more light from the tank. IDK, im not a photographer


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I fail at updating this thread  heres a pic from my pre plant sale. Now half of the plants are gone and i can actually see the shrimp. Turns out 2 of them are berried


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That mini pellia is CRAZY! You need to make your new GLA tank a fw planted. Reefs are for n00bs.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> That mini pellia is CRAZY! You need to make your new GLA tank a fw planted. Reefs are for n00bs.



psh reefs own  the GLA tank is def gona be reef, theyre my passion now  the shrimp tank doesnt look like that AT ALL right now :icon_neut i sold the fern, most of the moss, and the MP. i saved myself some MP though dont worry


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

THREE PREGGO CRS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats mayne!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah babiessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Have they hatched already?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I found 3!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on your first shrimp babies.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> Congrats on your first shrimp babies.


Thank you  its crazy that i couldnt keep cherries/snowballs/minamis alive for more than a month but i can breed CRS!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

1 more! 4 total! i think im living 101 dalmations :flick:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i can count 9 now


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats! I counted 2 from mine a couple weeks ago, but I haven't seen them anymore...I hope they didn't get eaten


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats why i dont have fish  what grade do you have?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

B/C grade:icon_conf


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> B/C grade:icon_conf


hey now dont be dissin B's n C's


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

C'mon, no pics of the babies?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude i cant even take a pic of the tank let alone a 2mm shrimp


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol, point taken. How about a pic of the entire tank then, no macro lens needed?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

that, i can do! excuse the mess, i'm in a move


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I see no picture


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your tank is invisible?!?


:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Invisible tanks don't count.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you guys suck. these things take time  dont hate on my tank its ugly i know i sold everything when i thought i was tearing it down but now that i have a reason to go on ive found it in my heart to keep this tank  and idk why there are so many sharp objects by my tank


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I counted about 15 babies today, and 3 shrimp have yet to drop their eggs!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol. I thought you said sharp objects in my tank, and I was like "yeah, the wood and rock are both pointy", then today I noticed the knife and scissors.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

:O i just witnessed a shrimp giving birth. and i discovered one more berried mother


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think one of my shrimp is preg too! How do you tell? Its a ghost shrimp so I can see some round things in the lower back of her...


----------



## Ampatent (Sep 29, 2009)

skiboarder72 said:


> I think one of my shrimp is preg too! How do you tell? Its a ghost shrimp so I can see some round things in the lower back of her...


If you look at the eggs under the tail, if they have little black dots in them they are close to hatching, otherwise if you see the round eggs then she is definitely berrying.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aw snap i took some pictures.

heres the ugo tank









and a shrimp pile-up. see if you can spot the babies!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I see dem babies. They look higher grade than the adults in the tank. The babies must have better genes.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I know most of them have solid white bands  Inbreeding?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Inbreeding wouldn't do that, selective breeding would, though. Were any of the shrimp berried when you got them in the mail?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nope, they were all pretty tiny. i didn't notice any preggers until about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> I see dem babies. They look higher grade than the adults in the tank. The babies must have better genes.


That's good


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That's good


watch yourself boy. :icon_wink


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That's good





CL said:


> watch yourself boy. :icon_wink


I get the pick of the litter first  and i want to wait and make sure that the other 3 shrimp drop their babies before i send any out. I'm trying to get a breeding population going, woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

No school today or somethin'?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> No school today or somethin'?



I get out at two, wooooo! :bounce:

I see some more tiny shrimps, another mother must be dropping her babies! :icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude best pic i've ever taken


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

pssh.
it's alright 
:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey now have you seen the last few?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow flikr sucks  well heres some new shots with a new camera


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The last shot is sick!
I'm thinking I might have to buy some of those shrimp from you, in addition to the caulpera and pompom xenia so that shipping would actually be worth what it'll cost


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> The last shot is sick!
> I'm thinking I might have to buy some of those shrimp from you, in addition to the caulpera and pompom xenia so that shipping would actually be worth what it'll cost


Lol i'll see how much i have i'm not sure i have enough to ship though  but a couple are berried so i might have more babies soon


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Lol i'll see how much i have i'm not sure i have enough to ship though  but a couple are berried so i might have more babies soon


Your shrimp are always berried...it must be all that moss:flick:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Your shrimp are always berried...it must be all that moss:flick:


Lol i know these things dont give up :hihi: tis a very lush bed and the temperature is just right  Honestly i think that having this tank unheated and my window open helps them. The tank drops down to about 68-70 and the shrimp get into the mood roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I know that neos like cooler temps.

Fact: moss improves shrimp fertility.
:tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> Well, I know that neos like cooler temps.
> 
> Fact: moss improves shrimp fertility.
> :tongue:


Pshhhh you neophyte  I believe so. a bit of Mini Pellia helps too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Whenever my shrimp molt their eggs fall off with the exoskeleton  is that normal?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Chase, Merry Cmas ... you planning on selling any of those nice CRS?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Whenever my shrimp molt their eggs fall off with the exoskeleton  is that normal?


Yes, but I think that normally they hatch when/ right before that happens.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Hey Chase, Merry Cmas ... you planning on selling any of those nice CRS?


Hey i dont think i have enough to sell quite yet :icon_wink



CL said:


> Yes, but I think that normally they hatch when/ right before that happens.


I seeeeeee.....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, normally the eggs hatch right before the molt. If they aren't hatching before then, they either weren't fertilized or it was a "bad batch" I guess..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Moar picchers for your enjoyment...


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of moss!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Moody636 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of moss!


Thank you :icon_bigg


----------



## biggecko (Aug 30, 2009)

i noticed that on CL's avatar theres a cherry shrimp with a white stripe on it mine has that too is that normal?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats the alpha female! Or wise matriarch, whichever one suits you


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

biggecko said:


> i noticed that on CL's avatar theres a cherry shrimp with a white stripe on it mine has that too is that normal?


Yes, occasionally females will have a lighter/white stripe going down their back. 

Just to echo moody, wow, that's a lot of moss. You should trim it into a big island or something.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Yes, occasionally females will have a lighter/white stripe going down their back.
> 
> Just to echo moody, wow, that's a lot of moss. You should trim it into a big island or something.


I'm going for the "so, wheres the substrate?" look roud:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I'm going for the "so, wheres the substrate?" look roud:


Aahh, I see. A neat look indeed. 

You'll have to forgive me if you mentioned earlier in the thread, but any plans for selective breeding for higher grades?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about it... i've pretty much conquered the B/C grades, theyre loving my tank right now and ive got about 50 of them i think and theres always a berried female. 

I suppose i could sell all of these guys and buy a batch of A/S? Hmmmm......


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I'm thinking about it... i've pretty much conquered the B/C grades, theyre loving my tank right now and ive got about 50 of them i think and theres always a berried female.
> 
> I suppose i could sell all of these guys and buy a batch of A/S? Hmmmm......


Sell maybe half and get some A/S grades, genetic diversity ftw.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds like a plan..... whos in the market for a lot of CRS?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Sounds like a plan..... whos in the market for a lot of CRS?


Just about everybody, from what I've seen. :S


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now.... how do i ship these buggers?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good bro. I'll have to buy some of those from you sometime.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Now


Well they would go into the 91L, so maybe in a few weeks


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

I am jealous of your shrimp  and half your plants...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

N1CK said:


> I am jealous of your shrimp  and half your plants...


Thanks! why only half of the plants?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chase I am a bit confused about the Classes of CRS .... B/C? S/SS/SSS???


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Thanks! why only half of the plants?


because the shrimp and half the plants we don't get in NZ


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

N1CK said:


> because the shrimp and half the plants we don't get in NZ


Ohh.. thats sad  what plants dont you get tehre?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Chase I am a bit confused about the Classes of CRS .... B/C? S/SS/SSS???



Heres a good chart on this website... the planetiverts.com chart was better but that site shut down 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/22412-crs-grading-guide.html


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

LOVE the moss!

There are lots of shrimp in there.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

seds said:


> LOVE the moss!
> 
> There are lots of shrimp in there.


Thanks!  most will be gone Saturday


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Ohh.. thats sad  what plants dont you get tehre?



We only have 3 mosses, java, xmas and a naitive version of fissidens which is very rare
then no HC, UG, downoi, blyxa, tons of stems, are just some of them... (in other words barely any good nano plants  )

Then again glosso does grow native here :icon_mrgr


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I want your CRS, but my tank is still cycling... I need to figure paypal so I could buy your smexy CRS...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

N1CK said:


> We only have 3 mosses, java, xmas and a naitive version of fissidens which is very rare
> then no HC, UG, downoi, blyxa, tons of stems, are just some of them... (in other words barely any good nano plants  )
> 
> Then again glosso does grow native here :icon_mrgr


oohh... you might try contacting Tropica, they have plants in Europe  http://www.tropica.com/default.asp



RcScRs said:


> I want your CRS, but my tank is still cycling... I need to figure paypal so I could buy your smexy CRS...


Hehe thanks, but im all sold out!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oooooh.... I'm going to get some Mosura, Specialty CRS and Excel. How many of you shrimpers abide by this feeding regimen that ASSA devised? I only feed my shrimp once a week and now i feel bad  lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aaah just bought 10 S grade reds :biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice! You're hooked now!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its a drug


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what kind of moss is that in the tank?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

taiwan, its nice and bushy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

jesus i need to get me some of that stuff!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

any moss works, just feed it shrimp and light


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

chase127 said:


> any moss works, just feed it shrimp and light


lmao easier to add the co2 and fert dosing!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i sacrifice a CRS to it everyday, keeps the lava at bay and the green growing!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

S grades are here


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aah real macros! 
































































i like moss...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, did you get those online from someone here?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i got them from greenisgood


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

That's some nice looking shrimp. I was thinking about getting a few but I think my rams would tear them up.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

they would be very expensive snacks  i dont have any fish in my tank besides two otos, and i think that attributes to the shrimps high reproductive rate


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I did something productive today


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

umm,
finally! Yes. This is good, this is good.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its dustbowl city in there right now but it looks A LOT better than that pic, i swear! theres moss errrrverrrywhurrrrr!!!!!  

oh yeah, i'm contemplating boraras


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and im worried that 18W wont be enough for 10G's


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> and im worried that 18W wont be enough for 10G's


Raise it up a little bit to get better coverage.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I did something productive today


You made your tank cloudy?





:icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> You made your tank cloudy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly roud:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

FTS of the shrimp farm... some fresh babies were released today, this guy is less than 24 hours old!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank looks much better now with the light raised. You're gonna have tons of babies before you know it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

meh that was a 20W desk lamp... not the Coralife. i'm going to get a 27W Hampton Bay lamp this week


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

one more


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn I love your shrimpies! . LFS only stocks Amanos, at 3 for £10 ($16) they know where to shove them!. Creating a 15gal shrimp tank in the next few weeks so keep and eye out .


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

looks great, chase! i'm thinking of looking into some CRS or CBS, i love the look of your shrimp. 

uh oh... here comes another spending spree lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tank/shrimp! I just spotted some babies in my tank as well


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Jake15 said:


> Damn I love your shrimpies! . LFS only stocks Amanos, at 3 for £10 ($16) they know where to shove them!. Creating a 15gal shrimp tank in the next few weeks so keep and eye out .


My lfs doesnt carry anything but ghost shrimp  Good luck with your tank!  



demosthenes said:


> looks great, chase! i'm thinking of looking into some CRS or CBS, i love the look of your shrimp.
> 
> uh oh... here comes another spending spree lol


Thanks! Doooo it! they rule 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Great tank/shrimp! I just spotted some babies in my tank as well


Thanks mayne, congrats on the babies!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Things are starting to settle in  





































PS... can anyone tell me where i got my thread title from?


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

Wow, love your shrimp! How often and how much do you feed them?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

skratikans said:


> Wow, love your shrimp! How often and how much do you feed them?


Thanks  

I feed them bloodworms twice a week, brine shrimp once or twice a week, shirakura tabs every other day, and cyclop-eeze pellets every day. I feed as much as they can eat in one day, but since i have about 100 shrimp, thats a lot  they seem to love all the food :biggrin:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Forest Gump??? Love the little shrimps!!! I need to do a shrimp tank!


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

are you going to look to sell any of those shrimp in the near future?? (a week or three??) PM if you want to


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sportdriver said:


> Forest Gump??? Love the little shrimps!!! I need to do a shrimp tank!


Nice! :icon_lol: you definitely should do a shrimp tank.. theyre great



wadesharp said:


> are you going to look to sell any of those shrimp in the near future?? (a week or three??) PM if you want to


Sorry, nope


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

alright... it was worth a try haha i just set up a 12x12x12 7.5G tank and i am looking for some shrimp that wont be to much for about a dozen... but i love ur tank ill give you mad props


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Are you the one that DIY'ed it? If so, nice  Thanks homie! shes a work in progress...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

chase127 said:


> can anyone tell me where i got my thread title from?


chicken of the sea??? (tuna)


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Are you the one that DIY'ed it? If so, nice  Thanks homie! shes a work in progress...


yep that would be me =],, i love ur shrimp/ the whole tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feed them bloodworms twice a week, brine shrimp once or twice a week, shirakura tabs every other day, and cyclop-eeze pellets every day. I feed as much as they can eat in one day, but since i have about 100 shrimp, thats a lot  they seem to love all the food :biggrin:


Wow that's alot of food:icon_surp I think I have about that much shrimp, and I'm so lazy I feed them frozen food once a week:hihi:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Nice! :icon_lol: you definitely should do a shrimp tank.. theyre great


was I right for you little title question??


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow that's alot of food:icon_surp I think I have about that much shrimp, and I'm so lazy I feed them frozen food once a week:hihi:


I know its probably why i have so many  



Sportdriver said:


> was I right for you little title question??


Yes you were :biggrin: sorry no prize


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> chicken of the sea??? (tuna)


Sorry, forest gump  



wadesharp said:


> yep that would be me =],, i love ur shrimp/ the whole tank


thanks man! put a link to the journal in your sig!


----------



## sharkrocket72 (Jun 21, 2009)

Forrest Gump


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

some pics


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


>


LOL that's my favorite picture


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i call it Club Manzanita


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice journal! Next you should move them to a 20 gallon long.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Shrimps are thriving  Its funny how frigid (60 degrees) water makes them so lively


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Daanng dude. Nice!
Moss loves the cool water too :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks homie! i know, this stuff is growing great with just 18W but unfortunately im getting GSA, so this tank has entered the ranks of high maintenance


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just raise the light up higher


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

okay, so, how in the world do i get the shrimp out of my tank? i wanna sell off the lower grades and add some more S and up grades to the mix but its gona be tough separating everyone! 

my only theory is to set up a 2.5 gal holding tank, then starve the shrimp for a week, put some food in a trap, trap the shrimp, pull out my expensive ones and select females, put the rest in holding, and voiala im set?

or maybe i'll just upgrade to a 20L, upgrading tanks is so much easier than separating shrimp :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just net them out one at a time. Or buy a turkey baster and cut the end off so that there is a wider opening on the end and you can snatch them up that way


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

they are pretty sneaky and stay away from the baster, ive tried that  i think i'll get a wee little net


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

That moss looks wonderful. So green and healthy!


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

What's the secret to your healthy moss? I have had moss for like 8 months and I can get it to grow a little but it gets covered in BGA and dies back at the base, comes unnatatched and stuff. It doesn't even get that long, yet it decays at the base!

Your moss and shrimps are awesome!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dacrax07 said:


> That moss looks wonderful. So green and healthy!


thank you  



seds said:


> What's the secret to your healthy moss? I have had moss for like 8 months and I can get it to grow a little but it gets covered in BGA and dies back at the base, comes unnatatched and stuff. It doesn't even get that long, yet it decays at the base!
> 
> Your moss and shrimps are awesome!!


I duno, I use rainwater only, have aquasoil, low light, and let my shrimps roam around it every day


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I get it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> I get it.


please, no gangsta freaky talk in this house


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> please, no gangsta freaky talk in this house


what chu be spittin boy


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> what chu be spittin boy


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My grandma has a chair like that.
[/thread]


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude, story of my life!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> !


You're a tease!:thumbsdow


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

But wait, theres more!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That it is a tease again.
Get some real pics boy.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

1. my girlfriend calls me boy so I'm getting a weird vibe from you
2. its oh so cloudy in there at the moment
3. it looks different than you think


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there a scape in this one?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably not even water in it yet....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Probably not even water in it yet....


my shrimps learned how to breathe on land  

btw sorry i didnt buy the sand... i found some extra at my house


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy Food Batman how many shrimps you have to feed. I think you should stick some little umbrellas in the sand for them, a nice beach front view of your room.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have about 200ish soon to be more, I have 4 mothers expecting  They have a nice little moss bungalow I'll show you guys once it clears up


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Chase, when they are ready to birth those babies, they bury themselves completely into the substrate or do they just release them?? I have 3 Cherries in my edge, and 2 were prego, and now I cannot find 1 of the prego shrimps. I have a sponge on the filter and I checked around the tank and filter just in case, but nothing so far. Could she be burried?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> Hey Chase, when they are ready to birth those babies, they bury themselves completely into the substrate or do they just release them?? I have 3 Cherries in my edge, and 2 were prego, and now I cannot find 1 of the prego shrimps. I have a sponge on the filter and I checked around the tank and filter just in case, but nothing so far. Could she be burried?


They tend to hide, but they do not bury within the substrate.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah they never bury themselves, but they usually go back into the moss for a bit. Check your tank, maybe she already released her eggs


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

ill check again thanks ... I ask only cuz ive hear people mention stuff about shrimps being burried and stuff.


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

So, where do I sign up to buy some of these shrimp off you?!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> ill check again thanks ... I ask only cuz ive hear people mention stuff about shrimps being burried and stuff.


Berried, not burried.  Berried means that the shrimp is pregnant.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ThatPlantedAquariumGuy said:


> So, where do I sign up to buy some of these shrimp off you?!


I may sell some eventually  



dj2005 said:


> Berried, not burried.  Berried means that the shrimp is pregnant.


Good call roud:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

HAHAHA wow how could I have missed that ... thanks guys. lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

So my 2213 is freaking out... for the past week its been extremely noisy, like it cant evacuate all of the air from the chamber. It'll get almost quiet for about an hour then pick back up really loud again. Also, there about ZERO flow and i cleaned this thing an hour ago. Do you guys think this could be due to a bad impeller?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

How long has it been up and running? May just need to clean it out really well.

Craig


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I did just clean it out really well. Twice in the past week. About 4 times in the past month. Its been running a while, I think I got it a year ago.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I ordered a new impeller for the filter, hopefully that'll do the trick. 

St Patty's day pics


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that java moss in pic 2? looks real green compared to other pictures i've seen. you have low light don't ya?
nvm disregard my first question i just read you were using taiwan. l really like the look of it, lt's just hard to distinguish some types of mosses,maybe it's the pictures or something. l know the simple ones like x-mas moss and such. are you still using 18w or you got the 27w hampton bay lamp?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> Is that java moss in pic 2? looks real green compared to other pictures i've seen. you have low light don't ya?
> nvm disregard my first question i just read you were using taiwan. l really like the look of it, lt's just hard to distinguish some types of mosses,maybe it's the pictures or something. l know the simple ones like x-mas moss and such. are you still using 18w or you got the 27w hampton bay lamp?


Its actually a mix of Taiwan, Singapore, and Java  I got the 27W lamp and it turns out I get a lot more spread with the 18W lamp so I'm just going to keep using that unless any problems arise


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

any front tank shots?!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds good to me l have the same 27w lamp on my iwagumi. l'm guessing the 18 would do better since moss is a low light plant. Just out of curiosity are you selling the shrimp at the sns?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> any front tank shots?!


In due time  



!shadow! said:


> Sounds good to me l have the same 27w lamp on my iwagumi. l'm guessing the 18 would do better since moss is a low light plant. Just out of curiosity are you selling the shrimp at the sns?


The Hampton is pretty good, I'm keeping it for another tank I'm setting up soon. I _may_ be selling some soon, I'm not sure


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Soo the new impeller didn't fix my noise/flow problem. I ordered a whole new pump head


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice! I know the shrimps love all that moss to pick around in. Is it peacock?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you! It's actually a mix of Taiwan and Singapore (I think... :hihi


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l like how you mixed the ada l or ll? with the sand. l take it you don't care if they mix in.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome moss growth. The shrimp must love it..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> l like how you mixed the ada l or ll? with the sand. l take it you don't care if they mix in.


II. Nah, I don't really mind what happens its looks more natural that way 



tuonor said:


> Awesome moss growth. The shrimp must love it..


Thank you


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

So after about a month of using Mosura food, I can honestly say my shrimp have been showing better reds


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wooowwww, i love this tank! ugh! i wish GLA made a smaller one though! or anyone for that matter. i love how the substrates are mixing a bit, like you mentioned, looks so natural. I love this tank! Keep it up!

also what light are you using?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I also like the "natural" look of the two clashing substrates. And wow, that's a lot of moss... shrimps should be happy.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> wooowwww, i love this tank! ugh! i wish GLA made a smaller one though! or anyone for that matter. i love how the substrates are mixing a bit, like you mentioned, looks so natural. I love this tank! Keep it up!
> 
> also what light are you using?


GLA does make smaller tanks! I'm picking up another soon  



dj2005 said:


> I also like the "natural" look of the two clashing substrates. And wow, that's a lot of moss... shrimps should be happy.


Thank you


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tank looks great. What other tank are you thinking of getting from GLA? I am thinking of ordering one of the 91B bookshelf tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

jeepn4x4 said:


> Tank looks great. What other tank are you thinking of getting from GLA? I am thinking of ordering one of the 91B bookshelf tank.


I'm looking at the 30 cm cube as my college tank. I'll be at UF so GLA will be easy access :tongue:


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you looking to sell some shrimp and moss?


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

Love the moss


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

chase127 said:


> I'm looking at the 30 cm cube as my college tank. I'll be at UF so GLA will be easy access :tongue:


That tank will probably be illegal:hihi: 60L ≈ 16 gallons and most dorms have a 10g tank limit. You may be able to get away with it by just using the 60L name and expecting them to think its tiny:hihi:

Tank looks great, I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking about college tanks. Right now I'm looking at a Mini M setup with solar and pressurized CO2 or Mini L or 30C

Fun times for sure. Are you going to bring your CRS to college?

-Andrew


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> Are you looking to sell some shrimp and moss?


Not right now, sorry! 



halcyon said:


> Love the moss


Thank you  



A Hill said:


> That tank will probably be illegal:hihi: 60L ≈ 16 gallons and most dorms have a 10g tank limit. You may be able to get away with it by just using the 60L name and expecting them to think its tiny:hihi:
> 
> Tank looks great, I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking about college tanks. Right now I'm looking at a Mini M setup with solar and pressurized CO2 or Mini L or 30C
> 
> ...


I think UF has a 20 gal limit and i think Orlando said half of the RA's there owe him their first born or something and he can pull some strings :hihi: 

I'd go for a Mini L or the like but Orlando is too awesome to refuse my business :tongue: I've been playing with lots of ideas doing a rimless reef, but CRS seems to be the least labor intensive and most rewarding, so I'm bringing my 20 best and letting them have at it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That is a good looking tank with some good looking shrimp!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sexy tank, man. I'm diggin' the simplicity. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool tank. I like that lonely rock on the left side


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> That is a good looking tank with some good looking shrimp!


Thank you sir  



CL said:


> Sexy tank, man. I'm diggin' the simplicity. :thumbsup:


Simple is my middle name  This tank runs its self 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Cool tank. I like that lonely rock on the left side


Me too, just a beach looked too plain :icon_neut


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooooo I'm starting up a Shrimpenomics class. 50 C grade + 12 S/S+ grade = A WHOLE LOTTA A grade  All of my babies are growing up with solid white banding, no clear bodies


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Your going to have to many shrimp soon!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

just out of curiosity where exactly do you live in punta gorda? lf you're wondering why i'm asking i'm just curious not that l have some sort of evil scheme to steal all your shrimp and keep to myself cause l would never do that!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Your going to have to many shrimp soon!


Tis the plan  



!shadow! said:


> just out of curiosity where exactly do you live in punta gorda? lf you're wondering why i'm asking i'm just curious not that l have some sort of evil scheme to steal all your shrimp and keep to myself cause l would never do that!


Umm middle of nowhere out US 17/Washington loop. Why, you know someone out here?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nah l was just messing with you lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> Nah l was just messing with you lol


Mean :icon_cry:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

wow... that alot of moss. CAnt believe i just found this thread =D


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I heart your moss


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Love all that moss! 

So is that your secret to a healthy breeding colony of shrimps?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> wow... that alot of moss. CAnt believe i just found this thread =D





legomaniac89 said:


> I heart your moss





Heartnet said:


> Love all that moss!
> 
> So is that your secret to a healthy breeding colony of shrimps?


My moss thanks you all :icon_surp I think the luxurious bed of moss and ferns really helps to get the process going, if you know what I mean :hihi:


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> My moss thanks you all I think the luxurious bed of moss and ferns really helps to get the process going, if you know what I mean


lol....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

For all the moss lovers out thurr.. 

Taiwan moss in search of sun 









Java moss eats babies









Dude, I gota show you somthin under this leaf!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lol last picture


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

spinach dinner!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

is that aquasoil your using in the GLA 60L tank??? or is it still the eco black mix?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Aquasoil, all day erryday


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I captured an epic food battle on video


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You have a lot of moss and shrimp and stuff.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a collector of sorts


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice video lol, seems like all hell broke loose when you dropped the food.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Heres another video


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That's alotta shrimp.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a collector :hihi:


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice collection, I'm a fan.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you keep your moss so green and lush?!?

And what are your water parameters?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

VincentK said:


> Very nice collection, I'm a fan.


Thank you  



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How do you keep your moss so green and lush?!?
> 
> And what are your water parameters?


I have no idea :hihi: Should I test for them? I use rainwater so I know its acidic :icon_surp


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I have no idea :hihi: Should I test for them? I use rainwater so I know its acidic :icon_surp


Nah it's ok then...just tell me your average temperature


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

In the winter, upper 60's, right now, 76. I wish it was lower


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice tank! Use a small fan to blow across the water, youll lower your temp easy.
evaporates water faster though.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats another dilemma  It's the dry season in FL right now so I don't have any water to replace the evap, I'm using bottled


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty tank! I love the CRS/Moss...and ferns that I can never grow!

Did you get any rain today? It was rough here, earlier. It's really hard to believe I'm only 25-27? miles away from where you live[I'm in Arcadia...:icon_roll].


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, it finally rained today  I did two 30% wc's today and I have 12 more gallons saved up


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm...

Do RCS like normal water or rain better? I've lost a few, but that's cuz Angel decided to rip them apart and seem to be OK with the normal water[well water I should add, the city water is lethal..lol]


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no idea about RCS  I would definitely try it though, most shrimp do great in acidic water


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw you trimmed the moss jungle!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dont hate


----------



## phoenix44 (Feb 7, 2009)

*officially in love!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

are you using any CO2 in this?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

phoenix44 said:


> *officially in love!


Hehe thank you  



chris.rivera3 said:


> are you using any CO2 in this?


No CO2 !


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

12+ shrimp berried :icon_eek:


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

looking good nice tank


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a NOOB question.. (still learning) your plants are doing so well without CO2.. What kind of AS are you using, do you dose it with ferts, lighting, water parameters and temp? 

I just hope that one day, I will be able to have an awesome shrimp tank like yours one day...:hihi:

Tiffany


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> 12+ shrimp berried :icon_eek:


You should name you tank Gloucester High :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dtsuyuki said:


> Hi, I have a NOOB question.. (still learning) your plants are doing so well without CO2.. What kind of AS are you using, do you dose it with ferts, lighting, water parameters and temp?
> 
> I just hope that one day, I will be able to have an awesome shrimp tank like yours one day...:hihi:
> 
> Tiffany


Thank you  I use rainwater, so I think that's a pretty big factor. I use AS II, I don't dose, my light is a 24W CFL, and my water is acidic (6.2) soft, and 75 degrees most of the time. 



CL said:


> You should name you tank Gloucester High :hihi:


Say WHAT?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

And the shrimp population begins to dwindle...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

They just ate and are hiding  I have at least 100 in there


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember you saying that your temperature in the tank is 75. Isn't that a bit too warm for CRS?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

out of curiosity, how often do you feed your shrimp and what do you feed them?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this the tank the crypts are for?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Say WHAT?


You know, the whole pregnancy pact thing. Your shrimp seem to have done this. :icon_lol:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I remember you saying that your temperature in the tank is 75. Isn't that a bit too warm for CRS?


Apparently not. 



kcirtappatrick said:


> out of curiosity, how often do you feed your shrimp and what do you feed them?


I feed them Shirakura, Mosura excel, Mosura specialty, and veggies. I feed them every day. 



macclellan said:


> Is this the tank the crypts are for?


Right now, yes. Eventually, a Mini L. 



CL said:


> You know, the whole pregnancy pact thing. Your shrimp seem to have done this. :icon_lol:


Didn't know about that but fasho roud:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Two of my new SS


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

CL said:


> You know, the whole pregnancy pact thing. Your shrimp seem to have done this. :icon_lol:


LMAO! Stupid kids. Good one CL.


Awesome tank!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice tank, I'm thinking about raiding it for the moss. The shrimp look great too, you're making me miss my CRS population... 

-Andrew


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Nice tank, I'm thinking about raiding it for the moss. The shrimp look great too, you're making me miss my CRS population...
> 
> -Andrew


I'll break ya legs  CRS rule, just sayin' 

I kinda like this view from my bed.. don't ask why the rulers there (and don't judge my ghetto attempt at photography, the light from the betta tank bleeds into the CRS tank and I had to block it somehow!)


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool view.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good! roud:

Good lookin shrimps too.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The substrate is crawling with 1mm specks of red and white  yay babies! 

Also, one of my SS adults died today  I think it may have been post traumatic stress disorder of seeing her babies sold off :/ The nitrates were at 5.0ppm when I pulled her out of the water, I did a 4 gallon water change and now they're at 0 so I think we're good.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Shrimp daycare


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice little grouping!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no idea what theyre all doing there, but its funny to watch


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

They look like little candy canes... With eyes, legs, and antennae...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Kinda makes you hungry, huh? :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha dang! Nice collection of babies :tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I call them milituplets


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I envy you.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome little shrimps.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I envy you.





Reginald2 said:


> Awesome little shrimps.


Thank you  

I have to say this is my favorite tank of all time. I love shrimp


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Talk about a money multiplier


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

i know its been a while since the betta. but where did you get him? i really want one lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I believe he got the betta from aquabid.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

aw darn. im really wanting to get one from a breeder. i want a male


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I got mine from Anubias Design actually. Check out speedie408 on this forum, I think he's selling some Albi's


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet shrimps!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Food update! Crystal reds LOVE orange cantaloupe


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice! Gonna have to try that one. Have you tried dandelions?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I haven't, but I've seen them used before. Whats the nutritional value of a dandelion?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Who knows... They swarm to it with the quickness though.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hahah I'll see if I can find some. Have you tried anything else out of the ordinary?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried the dandelions after DK mentioned treating them with it which they love. Only other odd thing I've tried is a daisy crown... they showed no interest in that at all.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

SS


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know your not using CO2 and your water temp is 75F, but are you using a heater??? it looks like all you have is a filter and your light...is that all your equipment?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> I know your not using CO2 and your water temp is 75F, but are you using a heater??? it looks like all you have is a filter and your light...is that all your equipment?


Yepp, no heater for me!


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

chase127 said:


> SS


WOW, makes me want a shrimp tank now...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pic, Chase! They seem happier in the water . I found an S+ on the carpet as well as a B.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quesenek said:


> WOW, makes me want a shrimp tank now...


Do it :flick:



CL said:


> Nice pic, Chase! They seem happier in the water . I found an S+ on the carpet as well as a B.


Your carpet is probably pretty basic :hihi:


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

chase127 said:


> SS


That is a beautiful SS.. :icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dtsuyuki said:


> That is a beautiful SS.. :icon_mrgr


Thank you  

So I'm back from my two week Jersey vacay and I'm disappointed in the amount of babies that were born while I was gone. Obviously these shrimp perform better with an audience. So, my shrimp sales will slump for the month and I'll have to earn money the old fashioned way  But anyway, my dad did take great care of them so he passed the test; he will inherit my tank when I go to college.:icon_smil


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Update time! Its becoming overgrown, I like it


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Shrimp daycare


That is so cool!!! Makes me wanna start a moss/fern shrimp tank! Great job!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope that i'm wrong but it looks like your table is uneven


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

just looks like a slight fisheye effect from the lens. If you look, you'll notice that the water line is uneven in the opposite direction.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah my desk isn't level at all lol, I'm gonna move this tank in two weeks once i have more space


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

what kind of sponge prefilter is that?


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Crap, I want CRS now.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Those shrimp are beautiful. It looks like a lush mountain. I want CRS now too.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Tank looks nice. I have turned my high tech mini-m into a low tech CRS farm myself. Actually im gonna post up some pics in my journal. There are some real nice high grade shrimps being thrown out from the ones I bought from Craig a year ago, thank goodnes for RO/DI water!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys  

The sponge is jsut a zoomed501 filter sponge, you can find them at Petco, Petsmart, you name it. 

Bsmith, thats good to hear, everyone needs a shrimp farm


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the prefilter sponge fine? It looks pretty fine, but I can't really tell from that last picture.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah its pretty fine. Baby shrimp are always hanging out on it eating stuff.


----------



## mermaid21c (May 23, 2010)

Hi Chase! your shrimps say hello heh heh 
how long does it take for a baby to become an adult shrimp??


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha so theyre doing alright? Thats good to hear! 

I'm not sure, I'd say a month from birth to juvie size.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Anybody want some shrimp? I'll be going home the weekend of October 9th and I have about 100 to sell 

PM me...


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

jargonchipmunk said:


> just looks like a slight fisheye effect from the lens. If you look, you'll notice that the water line is uneven in the opposite direction.


Yes, happens in my cam too!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy overgrown batman. 

Awesome top down shot. Left my real camera in Gainesville


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

where are all the other photos? any videos?


----------

